# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 3.x Class Caelumancer - Weather focused Caster (3.x)

## Baron Faey

This is the first in a series on nature-themed casters. I don't play full casters often, so I would appreciate insight from those who do.
My main concerns:
*Favored Weather:* Are the choices balanced and balanced with each other?
*Spells:* I would like to add a few more spells for level 8, but feel they would need to be homebrewed.

V.2.1. Updated Dec 4.
*Increased will to good.
*Expanded Favored Weather to provide greater intra-class variety.
*A few tweaks to the spell list
*Added a section describing modified and homebrew spells 

*Spoiler: Project Overview*
Show

 A project I've been working on is breaking up the druid into a family of related classes each with a tighter theme. While any fix of spellcasters requires modifying spells, my hope is that these classes can play well with other later fixer-list casters such as the beguiler or dread necro. 
The five classes will be:
*Animist* - Focused on animal magic, gains an animal companion.
*Botanist* - Focused on plant magic and becomes more plant like.
*Caelumancer* - Focused on weather magic
*Shaman* - Focused on life and death, animation magic, spirits, and communing with nature.
*Terramancer* - Focused on terrain magic
If the druid exists alongside these classes, I see it being a prestige class similar to the mystic theurge.



*The Caelumancer*
Caelumancers are natural casters with control over the weather. Caelumancy controls the wind, rain, clouds, fog, snow, and lightning. 
Their role in the party will usually be blaster or controller, depending on their spell choice.
The strength of a caelumancer's magic is based on their wisdom. They will benefit most from magic, metamagic, and reserve feats.

*Class Basics*
*Hit Points:* +2 + con mod per level (d4)
*BAB:* +1/2 per level (slow)
*Fortitude:* +1/3 per level (poor)
*Reflex:* +1/2 per level (good)
*Will:* +1/2 per level (Good)
*Skill Points:* +4 + int mod per level
*First Level Bonus:* A character that has caelumancer as their first character level gains +2 HP, +2 reflex and will, and 12 +3 times their intelligence modifier additional skill points.

*Class Skills*
The caelumancer's's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Geography, Local, and Nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Perform (Cha), Profession (Wis), Search (Int), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Tumble (Dex).

*Class Table*

The Caelumancer


S
p
e
l
l
s



LV
Special
0
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9

1
Armored Mage (Light), Favored Weather (Aura), Spells
3
1
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

2
Advanced Learning (0th)
4
2
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

3
Gathering Storm (10 ft/+1)
4
2
1
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

4
Advanced Learning (1st)
5
3
2
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

5
Favored Weather (Bestowed)
5
3
2
1
-
-
-
-
-
-

6
Advanced Learning (2nd), Influence Weather (Roll Twice)
5
3
3
2
-
-
-
-
-
-

7
Gathering Storm (15 ft/+2)
6
4
3
2
1
-
-
-
-
-

8
Advanced Learning (3rd)
6
4
3
3
2
-
-
-
-
-

9
Favored Weather (1/day)
6
4
4
3
2
1
-
-
-
-

10
Advanced Learning (4th)
6
4
4
3
3
2
-
-
-
-

11
Gathering Storm (20 ft/+3)
6
5
4
4
3
2
1
-
-
-

12
Advanced Learning (5th), Influence Weather (Roll Thrice)
6
5
4
4
3
3
2
-
-
-

13
Favored Weather (2/day)
6
5
5
4
4
3
2
1
-
-

14
Advanced Learning (6th)
6
5
5
4
4
3
3
2
-
-

15
Gathering Storm (25 ft./+4)
6
5
5
5
4
4
3
2
1
-

16
Advanced Learning (7th)
6
5
5
5
4
4
3
3
2
-

17
Favored Weather (3/day)
6
5
5
5
5
4
4
3
2
1

18
Advanced Learning (8th), Influence Weather (Choose)
6
5
5
5
5
4
4
3
3
2

19
Gathering Storm (30 ft./+5)
6
5
5
5
5
5
4
4
3
3

20
Advanced Learning (9th)
6
5
5
5
5
5
4
4
4
4



*Class Features*
All of the following are the class features of a caelumancer.

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency*
Caelumancers are proficient with simple weapons and light armors and small shields.

*Armored Mage*
A caelumancer can cast their spells while wearing light armor, and while using a light shield without a chance of spell failure.

*Spells*
A caelumancer casts druidic spells as a prepared wisdom-based caster. Druidic spells suffered from spell failure from armor (but see Armored Mage). A caelumancer can prepare any spell from the Caelumancer spell list of any spell level they can cast, plus additional spells through Advanced Learning (see below).
Caelumancer meditate or commune with nature for their spells. Preparing their spells takes 1 hour.

*Favored Weather (Su)*
At the 1st level, a caelumancer chooses one of the following weather types: Cloudy, Snowing, Storming, Sunny, or Windy. At the 1st, 5th, 9th, 13th, and 17th levels, they gain a new benefit from this choice. 
For any ability whose power depends on the caelumancer's Gathering Storm (GS) bonus (see below), that refers to their GS bonus on the round they use the ability (which depends on their movement).

*Spoiler: Favored Weathers*
Show

*Spoiler: Cloudy*
Show

*Level 1 - Protection from Precipitation:* The caelumancer does not get wet in the rain unless they wish to. In addition, they may see twice as far through precipitation and mist effects (or halve penalties to spot). Finally, they are not affected by their own Cloud spells unless they wish to be.[/B]
*Level 5 - Mistwalk:* If the caelumancer has cast a spell during their current or previous turn, they may cause a trail of clouds to form along the path they travel. These clouds are roughly cylindrical, expanding outwards from the path the caelumancer traveled to a radius of to 1 ft./2 LVs. This cloud trail otherwise acts like an Obscuring Mist. 
*Level 9 - Cloudsense:* Whenever the caelumancer is in the area of a cloud (including natural clouds and mist, Mistwalk, and areas affected by a Cloud spell), they gain blindsense out to close range (25 ft. +5/2LVs), but only for other creatures and objects within that same cloud or effect.
*Level 13 - Lost in the Mist:* If an enemy creature passes into the trail of clouds from mistwalk, or an area of effect spell from the Cloud school, they must make a will save or become turned around, travelling in a random direciton each round (d8 to determine) until they exit the cloud. This is a mind-affecting effect.
*Level 17 - Spellcloud:* If the caelumancer casts an area of effect Cloud spell that has a duration greater of 1 round or greater, their cloud trail from Mistwalk may include that affect. For example, if they had cast Mindfog, any creature entering their cloud trail would suffer the effects of Mindfog. If the spell has a shorter duration than the mistwalk, the effect ends at its normal time, and the cloud trail reverts to a normal cloud trail.

*Spoiler: Snowing*
Show

*Level 1 - Protection from Snow:* Natural falling snow does not land on the caelumancer unless they wish it to, and they take only 1/2 the normal penalties to spot and listen when in a snowstorm. They may walk on top of deep snow without sinking in (treating it as normal terrain), and do not break ice they walk on. Finally, they are not affected by their own Snow spells unless they wish to be.
*Level 5 - Freeze:* As a swift action, the caelumancer may create an icy aura that damages all creatures within 5 feet, dealing 1d6 cold damage per GSB (fort half).
*Level 9 - Winterwalk:* If the caelumancer has cast a spell during their current or previous turn, as a swift action they may coat the ground on which they travel with either smooth ice (base balance DC 15) or deep snow (difficult terrain). This lasts 1 round/GS bonus.
*Level 13 - Wintermagic:* Snow spells the caelumancer casts with an area of effect cause that area to be coated in either slick ice or deep snow (their choice), for a number of rounds equal to their GS bonus when they cast it.
*Level 17 - Deep Winter:* For the round after it is formed, their deep snow becomes harder to walk through requiring 15 feet of movement per 5 feet traveled, and their smooth ice becomes even more slippery, increasing its base balance DC to 20.

*Spoiler: Stormy*
Show

*Level 1 - Protection from Storms* The caelumancer does not get wet in the rain unless they wish to, and are never damaged by natural hail or lightning. In addition, they only take half the usual penalties to spot and listen during storms. Finally, they are not affected by their own Storm spells unless you choose to be.
*Level 5 - Spark* As a swift or immediate action if a creature is within 5 ft. of them, the caelumancer may cause a massive spark, dealing 1d6/GS bonus electric damage to the creature.
*Level 9 - Thunder and Lightning* Whenever the caelumancer casts a spell or use an ability that deals electric or sonic damage, they may cause it to deal the other type of damage, or a mix (half of each).
*Level 13 - Eye of the Storm* Whenever the caelumancer casts an area of effect spell, they may choose one square per GS bonus within the spell's area to be unaffected by the spell. 
*Level 17 - Path of Least Resistance* As Thunder and Lightning, but the damage type automatically changes to whichever would deal more damage to the creature.

*Spoiler: Sunny*
Show

*Level 1 - Protection from Sun:* The caelumancer is protected from the sun, gaining the benefits of Cloak of Shade (SSt) at will. They are not affected by their your Sun spells unless they wish to be.
*Level 5 - Burn:* As a swift action, the caelumancer you may create a fiery aura that damages creatures within 5 feet of them, dealing 1d6 fire damage per GS bonus.
*Level 9 - Firewalk:* As a swift action during their movement, they may create a trail of fire behind them. This fire lasts until the start of their next turn and deals 1d6 per GS bonus fire damage to any creature that passes through it. The caelumancer is immune to this damage.
*Level 13 - Dancing Flame:* If the caelumancer is in an area that deals fire damage (such as from their Firewalk or Lasting Flame, in an Incendiary Cloud spell, or over a river of lava), as swift action, they may teleport up to 5 ft./LV to another location in that effect. If they are targeted by an AoE fire effect and succeed on their saving throw against it, the caelumancer may activate this effect as an immediate action to teleport to another location within the effect's area.
*Level 17 - Lasting Flame:* When the caelumancer casts an area of effect Sun spell that deals fire damage, they may cause it to fill the area with fire (as per Firewalk). For spells with a duration of greater than 1 round, this effect only applies on the first round.

*Spoiler: Windy*
Show

*Level 1 - Protection from Wind:* Natural wind does not affect you unless you wish it to, and you take only half the usual penalties on listen, spot, and attack rolls made in windstorms. In addition, you wind spells only affect you to if you desire it.
*Level 5 - Spellwind:* As a swift action, you may relocate one of your ongoing area of effect caelumancer spells to another location within 5 ft./GS bonus. Spells gained through advanced learning may be moved as well with your DM's permission.
*Level 9 - Backwind:* After casting a spell until the end of your next turn, you gain a limited flight ability, with average maneueverability and a speed equal to your land speed. If you can already fly, you flight speed increases by your land speed.
*Level 13 - Greater Spellwind:* As spellwind, but the range is doubled to 10 ft./GS bonus.
*Level 17 - Greater Backwind:* As backwind, but the flight speed (or flight speed increase) is equal to twice your land speed.




*Advanced Learning*
At the 2nd level, and every 2 levels thereafter, the caelumancer may add a spell to their list of spells available. This spell may be from the animist, botanist, shaman, or terramancer spell list. The spell may be any up to 1 level lower than the highest they can cast.
At level 20, they may choose any spell (including 9th level) from those lists.
(WIP Note: This will  essentially mean they can choose from the Druid spell list, as these five classes are designed to each focus on one aspect of the druid)

*Gathering Storm*
Caelumancers are capable of incorporating large-scale somatic components to enhance their spellcasting and chain effects together into a magical storm. Starting at level 3, if they have cast a spell in the current or previous round, and have moved at least 10 feet from where they cast it, their caster levels is treated as one higher for the purpose of spell area nad range and they gain a +1 dodge bonus to their AC. This +1 is their "Gathering Storm Bonus" (GSB) and determines the potency of some Favored Weather abilities.
Starting at level 7, if they have moved at least 15 feet, their GSB increases to +2, allowing them to treat their caster level as two higher for area and range, and they gain a +2 dodge bonus to AC.
At level 11, 15, and 17, the distances and bonuses increase to 20 feet and +3, 25 feet and +4, and 30 feet and +5.

*Influence Weather (Su)*
Starting at level 6, while preparing their spells, the caelumancer may choose to influence the weather. They must choose to do so when they prepare their spells. The caelumancer states what weather they would like. The DM then rolls twice for the weather that day. If either result is the desired weather, that weather occurs, otherwise, use the first roll. This only affects the weather where they prepared their spells (generally including all the area where they could travel by foot or mount in a day).
At the 12th level, the DM rolls three times and the desired weather occurs if any roll gives it. At the 18th level, the caelumancer may instead choose the weather that day (effectively choosing the result of the weather roll).


Caelumancer Spell List
*Caelumancy Schools*
Caelumancy spells are split into the following schools:
*Cloud:* Spells that control clouds, fog, and rain.*Snow:* Spells that control snow and ice.*Storm:* Spells that control storms, thunder, and lightning.*Sun:* Spells that control heat and light.*Wind:* Spells that control the wind.*Misc.:* Spells that don't fall into one of the other categories. (These spells don't count as being in a school for the purpose of feats such as Spell Focus).
*Spoiler: Caelumancer Spells*
Show

*Spoiler: 0th Level Spells*
Show

*Cloud*
*Create Water:* Creates 2 gallons/level of pure water.

*Snow*
*Ray of Frost:* Ray deals 1d3 cold damage.

*Storm*
*Electric Jolt:* Ranged touch attack deals 1d3 electricity damage.
*Sonic Snap:* Subject takes 1 point of sonic damage and is deafened 1 round.

*Sun*
*Dancing Lights:* Creates torches or other lights.
*Flare:* Dazzles one creature.
*Light:* Object shines like a torch.

*Wind*
*Launch Item:* Hurls Fine item up to Medium range.
*Message:* Whispered conversation at a distance

*Misc.*
*Detect Magic:* Detect magic within 60 ft.
*Know Direction:* You discern north.
*Read Magic:* Read scrolls and spellbooks.


*Spoiler: 1st Level Spells*
Show

*Cloud*
*Breath of the Jungle:* Fog makes poison and diseases harder to resist.
*Cloudburst:* Hampers vision and ranged attacks, puts out normal fires.
*Obscuring Mist:* Fog surrounds you.
*Wall of Smoke:* Wall of black smoke obscures vision and nauseates those who pass through.

*Snow*
*Orb of Cold, Lesser:* Ranged touch attack deals 1d8 cold damage + 1d8/2 levels beyond 1st (max 5d8).
*Winter Chill:* Creature takes 1d6 cold damage and is fatigued.

*Storm*
*Orb of Electricity, Lesser:* Ranged touch attack deals 1d8 electricity damage + 1d8/2 levels beyond 1st (max 5d8).
*Orb of Sound, Lesser:* Ranged touch attack deals 1d6 sonic damage + 1d6/2 levels beyond 1st (max 5d6).
*Thunderhead:* Small lightning bolts deal 1d6 damage/round.

*Sun*
*Dawnburst:* Illuminate all creatures in 10-foot radius; deal damage to light-sensitive creatures.
*Faerie Fire:* Outlines subject with light, canceling blur, concealment, and the like.
*Lantern Light:* Ranged touch attacks deal 1d6 points of damage.
*Thaw:* Melt ice and snow or deal 2/level damage (max 10) to magical ice or cold creatures.
*Impede Sun's Brilliance:* Diminishes the heat and light of the sun in an area.

*Wind*
*Ease of Breath:* +20 inherent bonus on Fortitude saves to resist altitude sickness.
*Updraft:* Column of wind lifts you aloft.

*Misc.*
*Endure Elements:* Exist comfortably in hot or cold environments.
*Summon Elemental I:* Summon an elemental creature to serve you.


*Spoiler: 2nd Level Spells*
Show

*Cloud*
*Cloud of Bewilderment:* Generates a nauseating 10-ft. cube.
*Fog Cloud:* Fog obscures vision.
*Malevolent Miasma:* Cloud of fog deals 1d4 nonlethal damage/level.

*Snow*
*Conjure Ice Object:* Conjures an object made of ice.
*Obscuring Snow:* Obscures sight in a 30-ft. radius around the caster.
*Grave Mist:* 1d6 cold damage/level, cause fatigue, partially ignore SR.
*Ice Blast:* Spray of ice crystals deals 1d6/two levels cold damage (max 10d6) and makes target fatigued.
*Numbing Sphere:* Creates rolling ball of intense cold that deals 1d6 cold damage plus 1d4 Dex damage, lasts 1 round/level.
*Snowball Swarm:* Snowballs deal 2d6 points of cold damage in 10-ft. burst.
*Winter's Embrace:* Creature takes 1d8 cold damage /round and might become exhausted.
*Zone of Glacial Cold:* Deals 1d6 cold damage to all creatures in area.

*Storm*
*Electric Loop:* Deals 1d6/2 levels electricity damage plus stunning to a single creature.
*Sound Burst:* Deals 1d8 sonic damage to subjects; may stun them.

*Sun*
*Blaze of Light:* 60-ft. cone of light dazzles creatures.
*Daylight, Lesser:* Create a 20-ft. radius of bright light.
*Flaming Sphere:* Creates rolling ball of fire, 2d6 damage, lasts 1 round/level.
*Sunstroke:* Target takes 2d6 nonlethal damage and is fatigued.

*Wind*
*Binding Winds:* Air prevents subject from moving, hinders ranged attacks.
*Freedom of Breath:* Protects against suffocation and dangerous vapors.
*Gust of Wind:* Blows away or knocks down smaller creatures.
*Master Air:* You sprout insubstantial wings and can fly.
*Thin Air:* Creatures suffer from altitude sickness.
*Whispering Wind:* Send Short message 1 mile/LV.

*Misc.*
*Resist Energy:* Ignore 10 or more points of damage/attack from specified energy type.
*Summon Elemental II:* Summon an elemental creature to serve you.


*Spoiler: 3rd Level Spells*
Show

*Cloud*
*Caustic Smoke:* Cloud deals 1d6 acid damage/round, blinds creatures.
*Haboob:* Cloud of dust obscures sight and abrades those passing through it.
*Quench:* Extinguishes nonmagical fires or one magic item.
*Stinking Cloud:* Nauseating vapors last 1 round/LV.

*Snow*
*Arctic Haze:* Fog obscures vision and deals 4 cold damage/round.
*Aura of Cold, Lesser:* Intense cold deals 1d6 damage to creatures within 5 ft.
*Hailstones:* Create one hailstone/5 levels that deals 5d6 points of cold damage.
*Hypothermia:* Causes 1d6 cold damage/level and becomes fatigued/
*Sleet Storm:* Hampers vision and movement.

*Storm*
*Call Lightning:* Calls down 3d6/LV (max 15d6) worth of lightning bolts from sky (up to 1d6/2LV per bolt, max 10d6). Deal d10s in stormy weather.
*Great Thunderclap:* Loud noise causes stunning, deafness, and knocks prone in a large area.
*Lightning Bolt:* Deal 1d6/level electric damage in a 60ft line.
*Thunderhead, Greater:* Personal stormcloud deals 2d6/round.

*Sun*
*Daylight:* 60-ft. radius of bright light.
*Flashburst:* Flash of light dazzles and blinds creatures in area.
*Heatstroke:* Subject creature takes nonlethal damage and becomes fatigued.
*Searing Light:* Ray deals 1d8/two levels damage, more against undead.
*Wall of Light:* Creates wall of light, can dazzle creatures.
*Wreath of Flames:* Flames around you deal 1d6 damage to adjacent foes; your melee attacks deal +1d6 fire damage.

*Wind*
*Capricious Zephyr:* Gale-force winds push creatures
*Downdraft:* Flying creatures knocked down.
*Favorable Wind:* Produces a strong wind that lasts 10 min./level.
*Wind Wall:* Wall of wind blocks gases and ranged attacks.

*Misc.*
*Control Temperature:* Raise or lower temperature by one band/5 levels.
*Protection from Energy:* Absorb 12 points/LV of damage from one kind of energy.
*Resist Energy, Mass:* Creatures ignore damage from specified energy type.
*Summon Elemental III:* Summon an elemental creature to serve you.
*Weather Eye:* You accurate predict weather up to one week ahead.


*Spoiler: 4th Level Spells*
Show

*Cloud*
*Creeping Darkness:* Cloud of blackness moves at your command.
*Solid Fog:* Blocks vision and slows movement.

*Snow*
*Boreal Wind (F):* Gust of cold wind deals 1d4 cold damage/level and knocks creatures back.
*Creeping Cold, Greater (F):* As creeping cold, but longer duration and more damage
*Ice Storm:* Hail deals 5d6 damage in 40ft diameter cylinder.
*Mindfrost:* Deal 5d6 cold damage and 1d4 Int damage.
*Wall of Coldfire (C):* Deals 2d4 of cold damage out to 10 ft. and 1d4 out to 20 ft. Passing through wall deals 2d6 frost
*Wall of Ice:* Create an ice wall with 15+1/LV HP, or hemisphere that can trap a creature inside.

*Storm*
*Arc of Lightning:* Deal 1d6/level (max 15d6) electric damage to two creatures and anything in between them.
*Orb of Electricity:* Ranged touch, 1d6/level electricity damage and subject might be entangled.
*Orb of Sound:* Ranged touch, 1d4/level sonic damage and subject might be deafened.

*Sun*
*Battlefield Illumination:* Improve light in 80 ft. radius cylinder.
*Blistering Radiance:* Light dazzles creatures, deals 2d6 fire damage in 50 ft. radius spread.
*Early Twilight:* Reduce light in 80 ft. radius cylinder.
*Murderous Mist:* Cloud of steam deals 2d6 damage and blinds those in it.
*Parboil:* Flash-heats air dealing fire and Intelligence damage to one or more creatures.
*Searing Exposure:* Target suffers hours of wasteland exposure in a moment.
*Wall of Fire:* Wall deals 2d4 fire damage out to 10ft and 1d4 out to 20ft. Passing though deals 2d6+1/LV.

*Wind*
*Air Walk:* Subject treads on air as if solid (climb at 45-degree angle).
*Defenestrating Sphere (F):* Cloudy gray sphere knocks enemies prone, hurls them upward for subsequent falling damage.
*Eye of the Hurricane:* Storm pushes creatures, calm at center.
*Wind at Back:* Doubles overland speed of subjects for 12 hours.

*Misc.*
*Contingent Energy Resistance:* Energy damage triggers a resist energy spell.
*Freedom of Movement:* Subject moves normally despite impediments.
*Summon Elemental IV:* Summon an elemental creature to serve you.


*Spoiler: 5th Level Spells*
Show

*Cloud*
*Acid Rain (M):* 20 ft. radius cylinder deals 7d6 acid damage
*Cloudkill:* Kills 3 HD or less; 4Â6 HD save or die, 6+ HD take Con damage.
*Dance of the Unicorn:* Purifying mist washes the air clean of smoke, dust, and poisons.
*Mind Fog:* Create mist that causes -10 penalty to will saves and wisdom checks.

*Snow*
*Antifire Sphere:* Creatures within sphere gain immunity to fire damage.
*Blizzard:* Temperature drops and powerful blizzard reduces visibility to zero.
*Call Avalanche:* Create snow dealing 8d6 damage and burying creatures.
*Cold Snap:* Temperature in surounding mile lowers by 20 degrees, cold spells deal +1 damage.
*Freeze:* Encase a creature in ice for up to 1 round/level.
*Frostbite:* Target takes 6d6 cold damage and 2d6 dex damage.

*Storm*
*Ball Lightning:* Energy ball deals 1d6/level electricity damage
*Call Lightning Storm:* As call lightning, but max 7 dice of damage per bolt and 45 dice of bolts (at level 15)
*Lord of the Sky:* Gain flight and one use of lightning bolt; slow airborne creatures.
*Resounding Thunder:* Lasting sound deals 4d6 sonic damage per round, deafens creatures within area

*Sun*
*Anticold Sphere:* Sphere hedges out cold creatures and protects you from cold
*Heat Wave:* Temperature in surounding mile rises by 20 degrees, fire spells deal +1 damage.
*Radiance:* Creates daylight that dazzles undead.
*Unearthly Heat:* Target is subjected to unearthly heat for 1 round/level.

*Wind*
*Control Wind:* Control wind direction and strength.
*Cyclonic Blast:* Small tornado damages foes (1d6/level, max 15d6) and drags them.
*Flaywind Burst:* Cone blows away and knocks down smaller creatures and deals 1d6 damage/level.
*Lord of the Sky:* Gain flight and one use of lightning bolt; slow airborne creatures.
*Summoning Wind:* Send short message to 10 creatures/LV
*Wind Tunnel:* Allies gain +5 bonus on ranged attack rolls, range increments doubled.
*Wind Wall, Greater:* As wind wall, but only blocks from one side

*Misc.*
*Control Temperature, Greater:* As control temperature, but lasts 1 day/level
*Summon Elemental V:* Summon an elemental creature to serve you.


*Spoiler: 6th Level Spells*
Show

*Cloud*
*Acid Storm (M):* Deals 1d6/level acid damage (max 15d6) in a 20-ft. radius.
*Acid Fog:* Fog deals acid damage.

*Snow*
*Death Hail:* Summons a storm of death hail.
*Entomb (M):* Captures subjects in blocks of ice, suffocating them.
*Freezing Fog:* Fog slows creatures, obscures vision, hinders movement.
*Snow Wave:* Knocks creatures prone and deals 4d6 crushing damage and 1d6 cold damage.
*Storm of Fire and Ice:* Storm provides concealment, slows movement, deals cold and fire damage.

*Storm*
*Chain Lightning:* 1d6/level damage; 1 secondary bolt/level each deals half damage.
*Stormwalk:* Teleport yourself and one creature/2 levels from a storm.
*Thunder Field:* Creatures in area take 1d8 sonic damage/round, knocked prone

*Sun*
*Anger of the Noonday Sun:* Blinds creatures within 20 ft., damages undead.
*Lucent Lance:* Ambient light forms lance, deals various damage.
*Ray of Light:* Ray blinds subject.
*Storm of Fire and Ice:* Storm provides concealment, slows movement, deals cold and fire damage.

*Wind*
*Blood Sirocco:* Wind bowls over foes and draws away their blood.
*Freedom of Breath, Mass:* 1 creature/lv protected against suffocation and dangerous vapors.

*Misc.*
*Control Weather:* Changes weather in local area.
*Summon Elemental VI:* Summon an elemental creature to serve you.


*Spoiler: 7th Level Spells*
Show

*Cloud*
*Cloud-walkers:* Subjects can fly outdoors at speed of 60ft.
*Storm Tower:* Swirling clouds absorb electricity and magic missiles and prevent ranged attacks.

*Snow*
*Aura of Cold, Greater:* Deal 2d6 cold damage to creatures within 10ft of you.
*Conjure Castle (F):* Creates a castle of ice, sand, or wood, with magical defenses [Ice Only]
*Storm of Elemental Fury:* Magic cloud creates windstorm, then hail of stones, then rainstorm, then flame.
*Whiteout:* Snow and wind obscure sight; creatures affected may become lost.

*Storm*
*Call Greater Lightning Storm:* As Call Lightning Storm, but the lightning bolts are stronger (max 60 dice, and 10d6/bolt), and the bolts chain to damage multiple creatures.
*Storm of Elemental Fury:* Magic cloud creates windstorm, then hail of stones, then rainstorm, then flame.

*Sun*
*Firestorm:* Deals 1d6/LV fire damage.
*Storm of Elemental Fury:* Magic cloud creates windstorm, then hail of stones, then rainstorm, then flame.
*Sunbeam:* Beam blinds and deals 4d6 damage.

*Wind*
*Storm of Elemental Fury:* Magic cloud creates windstorm, then hail of stones, then rainstorm, then flame.

*Misc.*
*Control Weather, Greater:* As control weather, but 1 day/level
*Summon Elemental VII:* Summon an elemental creature to serve you.


*Spoiler: 8th Level Spells*
Show

*Cloud*
*Cloud Chariot:* You and allies fly on a fast moving cloud.

*Snow*
*Frostfell:* Intense cold turns coats nearby area in ice.
*Polar Ray:* Ranged touch attack deals 1d6/level cold damage (max 25d6).

*Storm*
*Lightning Ring:* Ring of lightning gives you resistance to electricity 20, damages adjacent creatures, and emits two lightning bolts per round.
*Stormrage:* You can fly and fire lightning from your eyes.

*Sun*
*Incendiary Cloud:* Cloud deals 4d6 fire damage/round.
*Sunburst:* Blinds all within 10 ft., deals 6d6 damage.

*Wind*
*Mastery of the Sky:* Gain +2 on attack rolls and damage rolls while airborne; maneuverability becomes perfect; foes incur penalties against you.
*Whirlwind:* Cyclone deals damage and can pick up creatures.

*Misc.*
*Set Season (X):* Change season in area for up to 1 year.
*Summon Elemental VIII:* Summon an elemental creature to serve you.


*Spoiler: 9th Level Spells*
Show


*Cloud*
*Conjure Castle, Greater (F):* Creates a castle on a cloud, a clockwork castle, or an undersea castle. [Castle on a cloud only]
*Magic Miasma:* Solid fog reduces caster level by Â4.

*Snow*
*Iceberg:* Block of ice falls from sky, dealing 20d6 damage and burying subjects.
*Obedient Avalanche:* Snowy avalanche crushes and buries your foes.
*Storm of Vengeance:* storm rains acid, lightning, and hail.    

*Storm*
*Storm of Vengeance:* storm rains acid, lightning, and hail.
*Towering Thunderhead:* Clouds provide concealment, block ranged attacks, empower sonic or electricity spells.

*Sun*
*Deadly Sunstroke:* Creatures take 1d6 fire damage/level and become fatigued.

*Wind*
*Whirlwind, Greater:* As whirlwind, but larger and more destructive.

*Misc.*
*Freedom:* Releases creatures from imprisonment.
*Set Season, Greater (X):* Sets the season for an area permanently
*Summon Elemental IX:* Summon an elemental creature to serve you.
*Summon Elemental Monolith (M):* Calls powerful elemental creature to fight for you.




*Spoiler: New and Modified Spells*
Show

*Call Lightning:* Call lightning now produces a pool of 3 dice per lightning bolts that may be called down (maximum 30 dice at level 10). Each bolt may deal up to 1 dice per two LV damage (maximum 5 dice at level 10). A caster chooses how much to deal with each bolt. The bolts deal 1d6 normally, but 1d10 if you are in stormy conditions (as usual for Call Lightning)

*Call Lighnting Storm:* Modified like Call Lightning, but the values max out at level 15 (45 / 7 dice).

*Call Greater Lightning Storm:* This spell functions like Call Lightning, but the bolts function like Chain Lightning, dealing half damage to up to one target/2 levels within 30 feet of the primary targets. The spell caps at level 20 (60 dice of damage, max 10 dice per bolt).

*Conjure Castle:* This spell has three versions - Ice, Sand, and Wood.
*Ice Castle:* functions like _Ice Castle_FB.
*Sand Castle:* A sand castle functions like Ice castle  with the following changes: Fire Trap spells in two areas; Sandblast spell triggered when an intruder steps on the tower stairs; duststorms in any corridors or rooms, obscuring all sight, including darkvision, beyond 5 feet; SlipsandSS is created on level ground instead of a moat; the castle is damaged by water (a sand castle takes 1d6 points of damage each round in rain, and hardness does not apply to water-based effects); a Sandcastle destroyed by water creates a great mound of wet sand that lasts for the remainder of the spell's duration; a Sand Castle has a hardness of 8; and this version of the spell has the Earth descriptor instead of the Cold descriptor.
*Wood Castle:* A Wood Castle functions like Ice Castle with the following changes: Snare spells in two areas; entangle spells on the stairs; thick folliage making movement difficult in any corridor or room; a Wall of Thorns instead of a moat; the castle has 200 HP/5-foot section and a hardness of 5, though the central tower is made of ironwood (300 hp, hardness 10); and this spell has the wood descriptor.

*Conjure Castle, Greater:* This spell functions like Conjure Castle, but adds the additional options: Castle on a Cloud, Cloudwork Castle, and Undersea Castle.
*Castle on a Cloud:* This creates an ice castle (see conjure castle) that floats on a cloud instead of being formed on the ground. As a free action, the caster can raise or lower the castle at a rate of 10ft per round, or move the castle up to 10ft against prevailing winds. If the caster does nothing, the castle moves with the winds. In addition, the caster may send smaller clouds down to the surface that are capable of bringing up people and objects to the castle. These clouds can be up to 20ftx20ft wide, and will take a direct path to the castle, decreasing the distance between itself and the castle at a rate of 30ft per round, when a command word is spoken. This version of conjure castle has the air and cold descriptors.
*Clockwork Castle:* This castle is made completely or iron (hardness 10, 300hp per 5ft section), and can, at the caster's command, walk at a rate of 60ft feet per round. At the caster's command, any or all of the walls in the castle can become like a wall of gears (as though the caster had cast it).
*Undersea Castle:* This castle can be formed underwater, and can retain a supply of fresh air if the caster wishes. It is made from a material similar to seashells (hardness 8, 250 HP per 5ft section). The caster can cause parts of the castle to open or close, allowing entrance, or causing water to rush through a room or hallway (as per the Rushing Water spell) pushing creatures in any direction the caster desires.

*Set Season:* This spell functions like _Fimbulwinter_FB, except it can be used to set the weather to be like that of any of the seasons the region normally experiences (typically winter/spring/summer/fall in temperate, or wet/dry in the tropics). 

*Set Season, Greater:* As _Set Season_, but the change is permanent, and has an XP cost of 2,000 XP. 

*Summon Elemental:* As _Summon Monster_, but the uses the following lists
*1:* Small Air Elementals, Small Earth Elementals, Small Ectoplasm Elementals (Mind's Eye (ME) - The Demiplane of Ectoplasm), Small Fire Elementals, Small Ice Paraelementals (MP 180), Small Magma Paraelementals (MP 181), Small Ooze Paraelementals (MP 182), Small Smoke Paraelementals (MP 184), and Small Water Elementals
*2:* Air Grues (CA 155), Air Stewards (CP 132), Earth Grues (CA 153), Earth Stewards (CP 131), Fire Grues (CA 154), Fire Stewards (CP 130), Water Grues (CA 155), and Water Stewerds (CP 130).
*3:* Air Mephits, Dust Mephits, Earth Mephits, Fire Mephits, Glass Mephits (SS 175), Ice Mephits, Magma Mephits, Ooze Mephits, Salt Mephits, Small Taint Elemental (HH 145), Steam Mephits, Small Storm Elementals (MM III 48), Sulfur Mephits (SS 175-6), and Water Mephits.
*4:* Medium Air Elementals, Medium Earth Elementals, Medium Ectoplasm Elementals (ME), Medium Fire Elementals, Medium Ice Paraelementals (MP 180), Medium
Magma Paraelementals (MP 181), Medium Ooze Paraelementals (MP 182), Medium Smoke Paraelementals (MP 184), and Medium Water Elementals.
*5:* Large Air
Elementals, Large Earth Elementals, Large Ectoplasm Elementals (ME), Large Fire Elementals, Large Ice Paraelementals (MP 180), Large Magma Paraelementals (MP 181), Large Ooze Paraelementals (MP 182), Large Smoke Paraelementals (MP 184), Medium Storm Elemental (MM III 48), Medium Taint Elementals (HH 145), and Large Water Elementals.
*6:* Huge Air
Elementals, Huge Earth Elementals, Huge Ectoplam Elementals (ME), Huge Fire Elementals, Huge Ice Paraelementals (MP 180), Huge Magma Paraelementals (MP 181), Huge Ooze Paraelementals (MP 182), Huge Smoke Paraelementals (MP 184), Large Storm Elementals (MM III 48), and Huge Water Elementals.
*7:* Greater
Air Elementals, Greater Earth Elementals, Greater Ectoplam Elementals (ME), Greater Fire Elementals, Greater Ice Paraelementals (MP 180), Greater Magma Paraelementals (MP 181), Greater Ooze Paraelementals (MP 182), Greater Smoke Paraelementals (MP 184), Huge Storm Elementals (MM III 48), Large Taint Elementals (HH 145), and Greater Water Elementals.
*8:* Greater Storm Elementals (MM III 48), and Huge Taint Elementals (HH 146)
*9:* Elder Air
Elementals, Elder Earth Elementals, Elder Ectoplam Elementals (ME), Elder Fire Elementals, Elder Ice Paraelementals (MP 180), Elder Magma Paraelementals (MP 181), Elder Ooze Paraelementals (MP 182), Elder Smoke Paraelementals (MP 184), Greater Taint Elementals (HH 146), and Elder Water Elementals.

----------


## Alabenson

Starting with the chassis, its very unusual for a full caster to have poor Will saves. This isnt a game breaking issue, but its odd enough to bring up. Looking at the rest of the chassis, with a d4 HD and poor BaB, I would expect this class to be a fairly potent back-of-the-line caster. The d4 HD is another an odd choice for a divine caster, given that divine casters tend to be closer to the front lines to heal, but again this isnt a deal-breaker.

Going down the class abilities;
Under weapon proficiencies, you mention that the caelumancer is proficient with shields, but you dont specify anything about tower shields. The wording as it stands would indicate that they are, but you should adjust that if thats not what you want.

Armored mage really isnt necessary on this class. The caelumancer appears to be a divine caster (you specify druidic spells, which are divine spells), and arcane spell failure only applies to arcane spells, not divine.

Gathering Storm is something that Im a little leery of given how powerful caster level boosts can be. It doesnt seem so powerful that Id nerf it right off the bat, but it is the sort of thing I would pay very close attention to in any playtesting. The ability to move ongoing AoE spells is nifty, but likely would have less potent effects on play, so that aspect of it Im less concerned about. 

As for the rest of the class, it seems as though certain elements are missing (the other lists for Advanced Learning havent been created yet, and some of the spells in the spell list dont actually exist unless you plan on creating them, such as the _Summon Elemental_ line). From what is there, it looks like the class is meant to be primarily a blaster with a bit of BC thrown in for good measure.

Overall, Id probably rate the class as it stands as a Tier 4, maybe borderline Tier 3. Functionally, it looks to be closest to a Warmage, trading some durability and raw power for a bit more versatility. What I would probably recommend would be to first review the spell list and think about if the spells actually fit the function/theme of the class. After that, Id consider trying to incorporate the Favored Weather mechanic into the class more, possibly replacing the Gathering Storm ability with something more closely tied to it.

----------


## Baron Faey

Thank you for the feedback, Alabenson. I've updated the class based on some additional thoughts I had as well as your comments.

Chassis: My inspiration for this class's gameplay style is "Skirmisher, but magical", so good reflex felt right to me. In design I try to err on the weak side, as generally increasing strength during a campaign feels better than nerfing for players. As I've been comparing it with other casters (mainly the warmage) I feel it is not as powerful, so could benefit from increased staying defenses (will increased in this version). As I see it as very much a long range and control class, I feel the D4 HD is still appropriate (while they could get some healing spells through Advanced Learning, I don't think the class should be balanced around that).

Armor: My intent was "light armor and (light) shields", as I had forgotten standard D&D calls them "small shields". Thank you for catching that. I've also added a note that druidic magic does have armor spell failure (as I feel that is an appropriate balancing factor for most casters)

Gathering Storm: The power of CL boosts is why I limited it to just modifying area and range, which I feel is situational enough to not be a concern (I wasn't sure if you'd noticed that limitation). I've also integrated it more into the Favored Weather bonuses now.

Advanced Learning: This will essentially allow them to add spells from the full Druid list. I've added a note about that (but will remove it once I've uploaded all the classes).

Spells: I've modified the list a little bit, and added descriptions for my homebrew spells for this class. Two of the lines (Conjure Castle and Set Season) are based on spells from Frostburn (non OGL) so I can't include all the details for those spells.

Tier-wise 3-4 was my target.

----------

